# Ceramic Spray VS. Normal Wax?



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sure that a current and former nuclear test engineering specialist could develop a reasonable durability test for Doug's Dandy Dimethicone vs. several other popular, and readily available products. a representative sample of products could probably be had for less than 100 bux. Check out the youtube channel Project Farm for guidance.


----------



## coupe15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Used the Mecquires


arthmon said:


> My current favorite is Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax. It is easy to use.


Bought some of that a few months back. Used it on my wife's Outlander twice (so far). Followed the instructions for the first wash and then went ahead and dried if off for the second wash, too, vs. just letting it air dry (Outlanders aren't very big).

Drove it to the mountains and got road dust and bug guts all over it. Typical road trip. Got home, pulled it out of the car port and started washing it. Amazed at how quick/easy the the bug stuff washed off. A few wipes with the brush and a rinse and very little bug guts seen. Another slop of water/soap on the brush and a few more swipes/swirls and all of it was gone. Stopped, called my wife outside to show her and she was also happily surprised at how easy that stuff came off compared to how it had been in the past.

I used the Turtle Wax brand ceramic wash/wax on the 435i X and we were both amazed at how shiny/bright the car and wheels were afterwards. I took it through a car wash after a few rainy day drives/shopping and the car came out really clean. Usually I complain about the car washes as the cars usually have easily seen spots where it looks like the car wash was a waste of money. Not that time. Clean and shiny as could be.

I washed my 05 Silverado on a rainy day and let the rain rinse it off. Looked darn good for an ugly old truck. Then, after it got dirty we had a good rain (left it out of the carport). Both of us were amazed at how clean and shiny it was after just sitting in the rain.

I will keep using these easy to use wash/waxes. These days the truck and the Expedition are tough to get washed/dried and even tougher to apply regular wax on. I think I've found the lazy guy and/or old guy way of keeping them nice and shiny.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

icanthelpit said:


> The word "ceramic" is being used as marketing hype. Silicon is used to create a ceramic when baked in a kiln, and as silicon derivatives are used in coatings, it was natural the word "ceramic" became the buzzword of choice. Marketers latched onto this and created an entire industry around these so-called "ceramics". In truth, "ceramic" is used in car coating marketing simply because it contains silicon. It does not become ceramic until baked in a kiln. I don't think you want to do that with your car. The industry is not regulated to the point the word "ceramic" is prevented from being used to make you think you are getting the same thing as if you could truly coat your car with ceramic. The paint correction (wash, clay bar) is real and will help neglected or paint washed with hard water. The coating manufacturers call "ceramic" may or may not be a premium product. There are posers out there so buyer beware.
> 
> I've been using Topcoat F11 for a couple of cars now with great results. I recommend before spending big $ on the full-blown "ceramic" coating process spend $60 on F11. It takes off water marks and fills paint swirls. Sure, you may have to recoat more often than you would be willing to pay for the "ceramic" treatment. I coated my M850iX last week with its first F11 treatment and it took me less than two hours. It can be used on the whole car - paint, plastic and metal trim and glass. It does not leave rubber discolored or any white residue that waxes can leave behind. I really like it on the glass since I suck at cleaning windows. For paint with swirl marks, they recommend two treatments 24 to 48 hours apart. I just applied it once to my car since it is two months old.


F11 Top Coat is literally a joke product. Every durability test on YouTube it is the first to lose its hyrdophobic qualities after the first wash or two. Basically in less than 30 days it is completely gone from the surface. The only other coating that bad is CarPros Reload. (1) Ultimate Ceramic Spray Coating Test UPDATE 01 - 20 products, 1 hood. FIRST WASH, 3 ALREADY FAILED!! - YouTube


----------

